# Biggie Or Pac?



## Nubby Tubbs (Jul 14, 2011)

who do you like more?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 14, 2011)

Pac


----------



## heathaa (Jul 14, 2011)

tupac by far. plus its more of an interesting story with all the controversy and all


----------



## quiksilver5170 (Jul 14, 2011)

The notorious b.i.g


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 14, 2011)

Where's the "both" option?


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 14, 2011)

I like biggie more but pac has more stuff to listen to


----------



## dam612 (Jul 14, 2011)

biggies got the ill flows and songs, while pac was a lyrical beast. but ima rep ny and say biggie bc i listen to more of his shit. pac gets a bit preachy sometimes for me. .


----------



## sen.c (Jul 14, 2011)

They were both good but I have to give it to PAC. Don't care to much for his Muslim rehtoric BS but his music was good.


----------



## VER D (Jul 14, 2011)

where is H.A.W.K.


----------



## NOPROES (Jul 14, 2011)

Pac takes me back to my childhood listening to it on the block and biggies music varies


----------



## beardo (Jul 14, 2011)

Pac was cool and had some good stuff but he had a lot of stuff that wasn't so good and by no means was tu pac the best rapper to come out of New Your, that would be Biggie. Tupac was not the best of the East coast rappers
and Eazy ruled the west


----------



## biglyon (Jul 15, 2011)

BIGGIE WAS RAPING ABOUT PACS LIFE!!! Come on people.....B.i slept on Makavelis couch... Go and download Makavei 1&2.. and roll one and listen....please, for me. As for artist, big was MAINSTREAM, he collabed with pop artists he wanted riches..Pac told it like it was man..


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

Biggie was by far the better story teller, Pac Brought some shit to the table that Prodigy from Mobb Deep was already talking about in his raps (and he was a dancer for Digital Underground), but I kill them all ^_^ (JK)


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 15, 2011)

Bro, Tupac by far bro! He just had the right voice for the rap music he sang. biggie was just to me a bit soft compared to Tupac!

21 gun salute!!!





Nubby Tubbs said:


> who do you like more?


----------



## Nubby Tubbs (Jul 15, 2011)

i like 2pac so much more. his beats are sick... some of the really thug songs can pump me up. if i ever needed to do some dirt id get amped up on some pac first.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jul 19, 2011)

Biggie always sounded like he was half a cheeseburger away from a heart attack and that put me off listening to his music, Can't stand his voice...


----------



## HellaBlunts (Jul 20, 2011)

biggie def.


----------



## haz102 (Jul 20, 2011)

hit em up mother fucker!!! pac


----------



## VER D (Jul 20, 2011)

i like turtles


----------



## htx23 (Jul 31, 2011)

i have to say pac... biggie did it for the $$$$! he a beast too though


----------



## Bonghostage (Jul 31, 2011)

I think, for rap just from the heart man, deffos Pac, but for lyrical goodness, I think biggie.. might be the other way round though, not listend to either of them for a while now


----------



## Budologist420 (Jul 31, 2011)

biggie has that swagger

but pac is the definition of thug


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 1, 2011)

Never cared for either of their images, but Biggie had better delivery, better flow, better beats, and was just a much more talented rapper all around.


----------



## Brazko (Aug 2, 2011)

Its not a choice for me... Pac had more available and his work ethic made him great. I compare the nicca to MJ.. Jordan didn't fly because he was naturally gifted. He just put in more work than anybody else.

Big on the other hand was a lyrical genius.... I compare the nicca to LeBron... You can go back to his old unreleased joints and see he was always murkin tracks....


They all do it for the money...lmao, and every other Underground Artist do it for the Money.... Everything starts Underground unless you are already made.... if not, its struggle and hardwork to the top that allow your talents to be heard Worldwide.....Any artist that says they don't want to go mainstream, just punch their ass in the face because they lying. There is a difference in being mainstream versus being a sellout. It may be true that more artist that go mainstream sellout.. Duh.. Well yeah, they do it for the money and more money was involved if they did. Its rare or almost nonexistent for it to happen, but yes there are mainstream artists that walk away declining to sellout for the money...

For me, I lived through it and can never say I would prefer to listen to one over the other... 

Somedays I feel like Pac, Somedays I feel like Big...


----------



## allSmilez (Aug 2, 2011)

How about neither. Tupac was a piece of shit that for some reason people looked up to. Haha, now that's fucking funny. Biggie was a spoiled fuck whose parents were pretty well off as far as money goes.
Tupac had a mouth and the demeanor of a fucking degenerate, had no other discernible talent in life than to pick fights, shoot at cops, and talk shit. Biggie at least had a great lyrical approach, even though he CHOSE the life he lived, unlike REAL motherfuckers that HAD NO CHOICE in the life they lived.


----------



## dam612 (Aug 2, 2011)

allSmilez said:


> How about neither. Tupac was a piece of shit that for some reason people looked up to. Haha, now that's fucking funny. Biggie was a spoiled fuck whose parents were pretty well off as far as money goes.
> Tupac had a mouth and the demeanor of a fucking degenerate, had no other discernible talent in life than to pick fights, shoot at cops, and talk shit. Biggie at least had a great lyrical approach, even though he CHOSE the life he lived, *unlike REAL motherfuckers that HAD NO CHOICE in the life they lived.*


you got your shit real twisted man. i voted big on this poll but pac is just as good. Tupac a pos? Degenerate with no talent? eveyone has a choice man and anyone who says they dont is prb a lazy fuck with no ambitions in life who goes along with everyone else instead of standing up a making a name for yourself.

RIP- RAP IS PAC

[video=youtube;w9KWYwczHEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9KWYwczHEw&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;JlQcJAjYxaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlQcJAjYxaI[/video]


----------



## allSmilez (Aug 2, 2011)

dam612 said:


> you got your shit real twisted man. i voted big on this poll but pac is just as good. Tupac a pos? Degenerate with no talent? eveyone has a choice man and anyone who says they dont is prb a lazy fuck with no ambitions in life who goes along with everyone else instead of standing up a making a name for yourself.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I look up to people that serve humanity. Yea, TUPAC, P O S. What has he done other than preach "thug life?" What good did he do in his life? NADA. How does what I say "goes along with everyone else" when every fucking body that I know that love raps loves Tupac? I'm actually saying the opposite. You should respect me for my different point of view. You the fucking "sheeple" bro. I fucking think COry Gunz would put Tupac in his place lyrically, just give the kid a few more years to grow up. So why motherfuckers laugh at a white rapper that didn't grow up poor WHO IS OTHER WISE A GREAT LYRICIST, yet, give props to fucking Biggie for the same fucking reason and background. Shit, if anything, I don't share the opinion of the majority, because the majority just loves Tupac and Biggie. I must reiterate though, TUPAC WAS A POET, AND THAT'S THE ONLY THING HE SERVED IN LIFE. Did he work for charity? Did he travel to other countries looking for a solution to world hunger? No, he was a piece of shit that did nothing for the progression of mankind, yet people love him. Makes me laugh.


----------



## superbee (Aug 3, 2011)

allSmilez said:


> dam612 said:
> 
> 
> > you got your shit real twisted man. i voted big on this poll but pac is just as good. Tupac a pos? Degenerate with no talent? eveyone has a choice man and anyone who says they dont is prb a lazy fuck with no ambitions in life who goes along with everyone else instead of standing up a making a name for yourself.
> ...


Finally, someone says something that makes some sense. Both were fucking turds that did nothing but promote a bullshit, violent lifestyle. Excellent role models.


----------



## cannabisguru (Aug 3, 2011)

Nubby Tubbs said:


> who do you like more?


Neither one of them. I'm 29 years old... I don't listen to rap anymore. When I was a teenager I did.. but, once I realized that I was a grown ass man, I stopped trying to be something I wasn't.. and stopped listening to freaking rap music. Hell, rap is nothing but a bunch of black people... yelling and screaming about killing each other, robbing people, killing each other.. violence.. 

so yeah, neither one of those people. Just my opinion.

Rap is trash IMO.

Who the hell is Biggie? and for that matter.. who the hell is PAC?

I say, the hell with both of them. 


peace.


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 3, 2011)

pacs song have stronger content.and are much more in touch with reality.

biggie lied and exaggeratted too much just for something to rap about,thats why he was a good story teller.

also pac made better quality songs,and more classics.and when they were both alive at the same time pac had the crown,big couldnt take it from him,pac had to die first for big to get the crown.but globally pac still has the crown,and has now sold over 100 millions records worldwide.and the tupac foundation is now helping many children.


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 3, 2011)

allSmilez said:


> dam612 said:
> 
> 
> > you got your shit real twisted man. i voted big on this poll but pac is just as good. Tupac a pos? Degenerate with no talent? eveyone has a choice man and anyone who says they dont is prb a lazy fuck with no ambitions in life who goes along with everyone else instead of standing up a making a name for yourself.
> ...


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 3, 2011)

superbee said:


> Finally, someone says something that makes some sense. Both were fucking turds that did nothing but promote a bullshit, violent lifestyle. Excellent role models.


in what songs does tupac glorify violence and promote bullshit?how many of his songs have you heard?probably 0 judging by your comment.and pac only fought back against those who were against him,whats wrong with that?whats wrong with defending yourself?ppl like you dont know what your talking about.so your speaking out of ignorance.

[video=youtube;W69SSLfRJho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69SSLfRJho[/video]

[video=youtube;HfXwmDGJAB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfXwmDGJAB8[/video]

[video=youtube;Wl54ABY8VgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wl54ABY8VgY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;gf-nETqUU3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gf-nETqUU3g&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;MaI1NghDgc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaI1NghDgc4&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;JNcloTmvTeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNcloTmvTeA&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;gIN4FSmsa_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIN4FSmsa_c&feature=related[/video]



and pac made so many more positive songs.pac rapped about real life,he didnt glorify violence.


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 3, 2011)

beardo said:


> Pac was cool and had some good stuff but he had a lot of stuff that wasn't so good and by no means was tu pac the best rapper to come out of New Your, that would be Biggie. Tupac was not the best of the East coast rappers
> and Eazy ruled the west


get the fuck out of here with that bullshit.not many ppl put eazy E in the top 5 dead or alive,plus eazy aint loved the same way pacs loved globally.plus most of eazys songs are garbage.how many classic songs did eazy make?he was a good business man but a weak rapper.


----------

